# Colour changes in ferrets



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

My sandy male is changing colour. He's developing some grey on his head and between his shoulders.
Is it due to the weather or is he changing colour?


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

I have two young sandy males and they have got so dark it is unbelievable.
They started of very light but now have loads of colour on them.
I will try and get some pictures to show the difference.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Marcia said:


> My sandy male is changing colour. He's developing some grey on his head and between his shoulders.
> Is it due to the weather or is he changing colour?


how old is your sandy? its quite common remember last year i posted a picture of Inca and alot said he is a polecat mitt when i said he was silver, well now hes in his adult coat he is very very silvery.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

heres some pics when he was a baby will get upto date ones tomorrow.


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

when ferrets moult, they grow through new fur withh different colours sometimes. My friends ferret was DEW and he ended up with quite a dark mask and some light poley markings  It;s prefectly normal.

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Akai-Chan said:


> when ferrets moult, they grow through new fur withh different colours sometimes. My friends ferret was DEW and he ended up with quite a dark mask and some light poley markings  It;s prefectly normal.
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


do you mean DEW to a silver?? ive never known a DEW go to polecat, not saying its not possible


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm not sure if it was pure DEW, that's just what I was told it was, and I mean poley markings, not quite so dark though so yeah, like a silver 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Akai-Chan said:


> I'm not sure if it was pure DEW, that's just what I was told it was, and I mean poley markings, not quite so dark though so yeah, like a silver
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


as it gets older though it should go back to DEW, I had a silver hob kit last year and now hes moulted hes very very light


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Quick question seeing as you seem to know your stuff  Do poley coloureds get lighter? Or do they stay the same? Asking because next year I should be getting my ferrets seeing as everyone let me down this year and I really want some silvered or DEWs or similar as I'm not a fan of the dark brown poleys... but if they get l;ighter i might consider it 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Akai-Chan said:


> Quick question seeing as you seem to know your stuff  Do poley coloureds get lighter? Or do they stay the same? Asking because next year I should be getting my ferrets seeing as everyone let me down this year and I really want some silvered or DEWs or similar as I'm not a fan of the dark brown poleys... but if they get l;ighter i might consider it
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


polecats dont normally change colour that much, when they are kits they will be darkish after winter and there 1st moult they will either go lighter or keep there colour. as they age they may get silver/white hairs in there back legs. when you say dark brown do you mean this? ie flake or do you mean Flipper


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I have some kits at the mo, 3 polecats from Flake and Flipper they are 4 weeks old i didnt plan there litter Flipper was suposed to be vasectomised,


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

I like the one in the first picture  Unfortunately I can;t have any kits until next year once some of my rats have died, then the ferrets will inherit the ratcage. I don;t like the dark borwn with the full markings I think. I much prefer silvers etc, Don;t know why :S

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I prefer silvers too and will be breeding some next year. The one in the 2nd pic is a polecat some would class him as dark, i class him as medium as hes not light but not a good dark polecat if you know what i mean. The one you like is what id class as a dark sandy, you can get sandys alot lighter shes almost like a chocolate colour.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> how old is your sandy? its quite common remember last year i posted a picture of Inca and alot said he is a polecat mitt when i said he was silver, well now hes in his adult coat he is very very silvery.


He's just over a year old now.


----------



## Frita (Jul 21, 2009)

Woody (my human) thought I was an albino but when the hair grew back on my tail there was black hairs mixed with the white.  I just read somewhere that there are no albino ferrets. I don't know how true that is?

There is also dots behind my ear or ears but I think that is breader id markings.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Frita said:


> Woody (my human) thought I was an albino but when the hair grew back on my tail there was black hairs mixed with the white.  I just read somewhere that there are no albino ferrets. I don't know how true that is?
> 
> There is also dots behind my ear or ears but I think that is breader id markings.


Hi there

Im taking your in the usa - Its most like a marshells farm ferret as they tatoo there ferrets. what colour eyes does she have black? an albino has red eyes in most cases the albino are all white but i have seen 2 ferrets that where albino with colour in them its rare though.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Marcia said:


> He's just over a year old now.


thats what colour hes going to be then do you know what colour his mam and dad where? i bet there was a silver somewhere in his lines and thats showing through now. they normally get some white hairs with age on the back legs but when hes only one, thats his true colour.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Just got back from the ferret show and the judge has said that he thinks that Fenix will turn into a sliver 

I don't who his parents were because he was a rescue


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Marcia said:


> Just got back from the ferret show and the judge has said that he thinks that Fenix will turn into a sliver
> 
> I don't who his parents were because he was a rescue


oh how did you do? i bet one was a silver, Toffie one of mine was a beautiful sandy hob as a kit lovley sandy colour, now hes half silver and half sandy lol. His mam was a silver Galaxy


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

More silver is coming though on his back. I'll have to get pics of him. He's sleeping now, a well earned rest for him


----------



## Frita (Jul 21, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> Hi there
> 
> Im taking your in the usa - Its most like a marshells farm ferret as they tatoo there ferrets. what colour eyes does she have black? an albino has red eyes in most cases the albino are all white but i have seen 2 ferrets that where albino with colour in them its rare though.


Hello DK. Yes I am from the U.S.A. Upstate New York.

My eyes are bright red. It's hard to get a good photo of me because of it.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Frita said:


> Hello DK. Yes I am from the U.S.A. Upstate New York.
> 
> My eyes are bright red. It's hard to get a good photo of me because of it.


then your an albino


----------

